# Remplazar compuertas Or, And, Not, Nand, Nor e Inversores



## gonzalocg (Jul 3, 2008)

*hola, nesesito por si alguien save como reemplazar una compuertas Or, And, Not, Nand, Nor e Inversores con circuitos simples, como con solo elementos pasivos y algunos transistores.

*se preguntaran porque tanto interes en reemplazar estas piezas, es que donde yo vivo aqui en linares es difisil conseguirse este tipo de elementos y los transistores y elementos pasibos son muy fasiles de conseguir.

chao, grasias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 3, 2008)

Busca en Google sobre logica RTL y DTL


----------



## gonzalocg (Jul 4, 2008)

grasias, busque y encontre varios diagramas pero sin los valores de los transistores, aunque yo razono que podrian ser BC547 o 2N2222 que son de uso general.

 pero en la busqueda con google no encontre mas o menos cual puerta reemplazaban y si no te importaria mucho me podrias dar el nombre o el diagrama en si de cada tipo de reemplazo para no equivocarme al usar o construir una puerta.

grasias por respoder.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2008)

lllas and o or las haces con diodos es intuitivo, luego para lograr alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida algun T .
obvio que no es lo mismo, si queres trigger tenes que complicarlo.
si queres que el cambio de estado lo haga a 1/2 vcc tendras que usar un dz.......
en fin........al pedo.

mira por que no haces como hice yo :
salen chauchas, monedas, nada estos CIS .
cuando andes por la gran ciudad (o los encargas a pedido)
20 .....de 4 nand  
20...... de 4 nand trigger
5 o 6  ..... de 4 and
idem de 4 or y nor
inversores a gusto (no olvides trigger)
alguna exor, pocas.
4017 si usas
algunos FF
y lo que quieras.

te haces un lote y listo, recorda que siempre hay que mirar el lado bueno, si en tu pueblo no se consiguen quiere decir que hay poca competencia y si te haces un stock trabajas tranquilo y haces mucha diferencia.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2008)

gonzalocg dijo:
			
		

> ... pero en la busqueda con google no encontre mas o menos cual puerta reemplazaban


Busca de nuevo.   Donde aparece un diagrama necesariamente figura en alguna parte del texto la funcion logica que realiza.

Ahora, si lo que buscas es algo tipo: 'Esto reemplaza a un 7400', o 'Esto equivale a un inversor 7404'.  Entonces no sigas buscando porque si bien hacen la misma funcion logica, el resto de las caracteristicas son diferentes.



> y si no te importaria mucho me podrias dar el nombre o el diagrama en si de cada tipo de reemplazo para no equivocarme al usar o construir una puerta.


Si me importa, es un trabajo que no me pienso tomar.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez, esto te ayude.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 5, 2008)

hola elaficionado.

yo recuerdo eso pero con diodos, si veo el ultimo dibujo que tiene 2 entradas a un solo transistor cuando una entrada tenga 1 y la otra cero en la union obtendras 1/2 vcc..
no es lo correcto, aunque logres el efecto ya que con esa tension alcance para saturar al transistor.

una OR por ejemplo de 3 entradas era 1 diodo para cada entrada y en el comun una resistencia a masa. 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola boximil1.
Eso que dices es cierto, sí no tomas encuenta que Vbe es 0.6V,  por lo tanto en la resistencia que va a cero su caida de voltaje será de 0.6V
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 5, 2008)

con una vcc de 12v se supone que un 1 es 12v , o digamos 3/4 de vcc.

con ese diagrama con 2v en una entrada ya se dispara el transistor.
estoy alejado de tema pero creo no equivocarme, a esos circuitos no los llamaria "digitales".

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola.
Nuevamente tienes razón, pero si miras los dibujos en realidad son croquis, para diseñar puertas lógicas con elementos discretos.
Sí, alguien desea diseñarlos con esos dibujos deberá tener encuenta lo que mencionas y con simplemente colocar un diodo Zener del valor apropiado en serie con la resistencia de base soluciona ese punto.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 10, 2008)

hola, grasias elafisionado por esos ejemplos. grasias a ti he podido reemplazar todas las puertas exepto 2 que son la xor y la xnor.

mi pregunta es si puedo usar compuertas Or, And, Not, Nand, Nor e Inversores para lograr el mismo resultado de estas compuertas ya que asi puedo reemplasarlas reemplazando las puertas usadas y construir el esquema equivalente.

 yo tengo el programa livewire professional y he intentado hacer el diseño y siempre una de las combinaciones , el resultado me sale diferente a la xor.

 grasias por responder.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola.
Espero que esto te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 11, 2008)

muchas grasias por esos diagramas y el link de esa pagina.

te dejo aqui las imagenes .gif que conclui de la información que me dieron para haber si le sirve a otra persona.


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 9, 2011)

gonzalocg dijo:


> muchas grasias por esos diagramas y el link de esa pagina.
> 
> te dejo aqui las imagenes .gif que conclui de la información que me dieron para haber si le sirve a otra persona.



SUPER UTIL!!
Gracias!


----------



## T1000 (Mar 8, 2012)

Las imagenes de Elaficionado son de mucha utilidad muchas gracias.

Del mismo modo les comparto este link espero que sea de utilidad...

http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~jfelix/LabDigI/Practicas/P3/Lab_Digital _I-3.html


----------

